# Distance Down...FINALLY!!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, So I hate to be one of those annoying pawrents who thinks their furkid is sooo smart. And no I don't have a a bumper sticker that says my Bullmastiff is on the Honor Role! LOL!! Buuut last night in our Junior Class Khan did a distance down on the very first try! This has been a struggle for him. Well not really him since he could have cared less. OK, For me for the past 2 months! He would do everything in his power to ignore me, yawn, look at anything or anyone rather than pay attention to me. The instructor and I both cringed when we get ready to go through this exercise because he has just been a complete "pill". She is amazed at how patient I am while he would throw a tantrum, or just ignore me. then after 3-4 min. of trying I would get him, take him to the end of the line, and that was that. 
Last night however was a different story. I set him up, gave the command, and Boom! down he went. Turned walked to the end of the room, released him and he came with a perfect sit and finish!! The entire room erupted with applause! haha. The instructor and I joked that we felt a little teary eyed! LOL!! 
Thanks for letting me share my proud moment!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go Khan (AND Gina)!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin: What an awesome feeling of accomplishment. Turns out he WAS paying attention all this time!! Hehehe! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go!!
Nothing quite like being proud of your furkids! Every now and then, they like to really surprise us don't they. Haha, just when you think they're never going to "get it" they have to show you how it really is.


----------

